# Belt Squat



## *Bio* (Oct 7, 2017)

For guys like me that have serious spine issues, this is a must.  I need to pick one of these up!  Just scroll down and you'll see it along with a couple of videos.

https://www.wenningstrength.com/equipment


----------



## Sully (Oct 7, 2017)

That's awesome. Wish my gym had one of those. Used to belong to a gym that had one that was a cable machine, but it always pulled you into a weird position. This looks like a much better variation.


----------



## pitshack (Oct 7, 2017)

My gym has one of these along with a ton of other top quality powerlifting equipment. I love this thing as an accessory after squatting.


----------



## AGGRO (Oct 8, 2017)

I wish my gym had one of those. I have see a few pros using them in videos recently.


----------



## Viking (Oct 9, 2017)

Great exercise. Takes away lower back and I feel it all in my quads.


----------



## striffe (Oct 10, 2017)

I saw Dusty using these on video the other day. They look really good.


----------



## SURGE (Oct 29, 2017)

My gym does not have that. Can anyone recommend a good belt to attach weights for squats?


----------



## ELIMINATOR (Mar 1, 2018)

Check out Mike Tuchscherer's instagram. He just uses a belt for dips to mimic this exercise. Too bad my gym sucks. This exercise looks awesome!


----------



## ASHOP (Mar 6, 2018)

ELIMINATOR said:


> Check out Mike Tuchscherer's instagram. He just uses a belt for dips to mimic this exercise. Too bad my gym sucks. This exercise looks awesome!



That gym belt system is awesome. Wish I had one!


----------



## ketsugo (Apr 29, 2018)

See I shattered my spine in 1995 . I had surgery without rods just shavings of my hip bone grafted with laminea. My post op rehab consisted of deadlifts , hypers stretching and core power. Thus 20 plus years later I still do as part of my bodybuilding. My doc ( by the way considered the best spine surgeon on planet earth ) said make the muscles along your spine and traverse abdominus strong like your arms . I turned my body into its own belts . As more research has proven that belts and wraps degrade your body . The muscle atrophies. Not good . I tossed my belt in 1995 . Had surgery on spine and at 52 still do squats , presses bent rows. Ironically in my 20s I could not do bent rows without straining my back . Now I workout with 315 on barbell rows. No belt , calf raise with 600 stack no belt . Depending on individual issues, you need to be stronger. Though to me in a meet or only during acute phase of injury use supports . Of course my orthopedic sports medicine surgeon guided me . I do empasize that if you do seek medical guidance a chiropractor is not the first step . They are not appropriate for everyone. Only for specific injury or conditions.


----------

